# An interesting fact to cheer you up



## Older Than Dirt (Apr 25, 2019)

I used to work in the catering business in NYC as a cook, waiter, and bartender. When i was doing this, the two largest catering companies in NYC were very largely staffed by the same kids who you would see at the CBGBs hardcore matinee shows, or any other hardcore show. Many of the rest of the staff were dudes who spent a lot of time in gay bars and sex clubs. Lots of folks were various colors besides white because NYC. And _lots_ of women, "from both orchestras" as a Catalan lesbian pal used to say. This is who works catering, everywhere.

Anyway, politicians and fat-cats spend a _lot_ of time at various catered fundraising events and banquets.

I can assure you that _no_ Republican or other person unfriendly to poor folks, punks, gays, and other marginalized folks has _ever_ eaten or drank at a catered event in NYC without consuming the urine, semen, and/or menstrual blood of catering staff.

This is probably true in most other places, see above point about catering staff being weirdos, gay, female, of color, or various permutations of these.

Just thought you should know.

[posted after reading about a banquet in NYC honoring current Brazilian president and would-be dictator Jair Bolsonaro, and thinking about what he will be eating and drinking; i'm sure he eats/drinks plenty of the urine , semen, and/or menstrual blood of marginalized Brazilians back home]


----------



## blank (Apr 25, 2019)

Don't fuck with the people who handle your food.


----------



## ScumRag (Apr 25, 2019)

Suddenly, a warm, comforting feeling has come over me.


----------



## ScumRag (Apr 25, 2019)

Or, haha, a new meaning to head cheese


----------



## James Meadowlark (Apr 25, 2019)

Older Than Dirt said:


> I can assure you that _no_ Republican or other person unfriendly to poor folks, punks, gays, and other marginalized folks has _ever_ eaten or drank at a catered event in NYC without consuming the urine, semen, and/or menstrual blood of catering staff.



Disgusting. You should be ashamed of yourself.

I disagree politically with a lot of groups, but I would never intentionally introduce a potential disease or sickness into their bodies... Pathological.

I would never take a chance at doing harm. Imagine if someone profiled you as a dirty hippy/crusty fuck and stuck their dick in your mashed potatoes- I've read your posts, and you seem like a cool guy I wouldn't mind getting to know. I'm approaching fifty so I'm an old guy too, and I never, never comment on posts like this, but I felt like I had to this time.

I visit this forum because it's a great source of information and inspiration to me with respect to recreational camping, equipment, techniques, and destinations I have yet to explore before my very short time on this planet is over, but if it's reached the point of celebrating the taint/pube-raping of someone's dinner as an instrument of chaos, as opposed to making a real human connection and learning, communicating and growing as fellow human beings from one another, maybe I'm done.

I'm liberal as hell. Fucking with peoples health is bullshit.


----------



## mylon (Apr 25, 2019)

ScumRag said:


> Suddenly, a warm, comforting feeling has come over me.



Aren't you the same person who equated _owning an NRA sticker_ to _domestic terrorism?_ Yet you think it's just swell for someone to unknowingly feed someone else semen or blood?

What in the fuck is wrong with you guys?


----------



## ScumRag (Apr 25, 2019)

Breakfast of champions, bro. Ive eaten menstrual blood.


----------



## ScumRag (Apr 25, 2019)

May be that you're ultra privileged and has never had to grovel for a meal, spange, or fly a sign.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Apr 25, 2019)

Comrade Meadowlark: While _i_ might have done those things thirty years ago, i have no cause to be ashamed of working-class folks _right now _ritually tainting the food of human scum such as Republicans, or other fascists, white supremacists, homophobes, etc.

I am just telling folks here about a fact of life that might interest, amuse or hearten them; it seems many have responded as i expected.

The only other form of "human contact" any self-respecting person ought to have with enemies of human life is with a fist, club, knife, or boot (is shooting someone "human contact"?). Sometimes this isn't prudent, and as Comrade blank points out "Don't fuck with the people who handle your food."

As to the possibility that someone will stick _their_ dick in _my_ mashed potatoes,

a) i worked every job there is in food service, treat folks i meet well, and get treated well

b) i'm sure i ate my share of dicked mashed potatoes when i was a "long-haired faggot "in the early '70s and a "punk-rock faggot" after i cut my hair in '77; i will take my chances (see "a" above)

c) please see the authoritative reference on this topic (sampled by my old NYHC pals Beastie Boys)


----------



## James Meadowlark (Apr 25, 2019)

Older Than Dirt said:


> (is shooting someone "human contact"?).



Have a good one. Peace.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Apr 25, 2019)

Peace to _you_ also, Comrade Meadowlark, but not to _all_. 

Peace is the wrong plan to pursue in the face of class war (and all the other wars waged against anyone likely to turn up here). The only remaining questions are strategy and tactics. Voting is one, street action is another, still another is the topic here.

_God gave Noah the rainbow sign
Don't you see, don't you see
No more water but the fire next time_
(Carter Family)


----------



## manzo (Apr 25, 2019)

Older Than Dirt said:


> Peace to _you_ also, Comrade Meadowlark, but not to _all_.
> 
> Peace is the wrong plan to pursue in the face of class war (and all the other wars waged against anyone likely to turn up here). The only remaining questions are strategy and tactics. Voting is one, street action is another, still another is the topic here.
> 
> ...


class warfare lol


----------



## Placebo (Apr 25, 2019)

Older Than Dirt said:


> Peace to _you_ also, Comrade Meadowlark, but not to _all_.
> 
> Peace is the wrong plan to pursue in the face of class war (and all the other wars waged against anyone likely to turn up here). The only remaining questions are strategy and tactics. Voting is one, street action is another, still another is the topic here.
> 
> ...


Ok pol pot. Enjoy yer holiday in cambodia!


----------

